
How Mozilla Is Still Better Than Its Competitors - twapi
http://browserfame.com/56/how-mozilla-better-than-gogole-chrome
======
twapi
[http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/gerv/archives/2011/07/mozilla...](http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/gerv/archives/2011/07/mozillas_competitive_advantages.html)

